

Tech shades of blue side-by-side incl new Win 8 logo (Can you guess correctly) - e0m
http://kuler.adobe.com/#themeID/1771385

======
e0m
<http://www.facebook.com/brandpermissions/logos.php>
<https://twitter.com/about/resources/logos>
[http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive...](http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2012/02/17/redesigning-
the-windows-logo.aspx) <http://press.linkedin.com/logo-images>
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Tumblrful...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Tumblrfull.svg)

